# Foot food warmers



## JoKing (Mar 11, 2012)

Foot food warmers- A survival recipe...Not. 
I forget where I recently got this tip from: Throw an activated foot/hand warmer (the chemical reaction kind) on top of your bulk dry foods and seal the container to remove the oxygen from the contents. 

I mention this because it is the time of year to get them for a buck or two for a 10 pack.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

The big fella who just had all his guns and ammo taken from him that was on doomsday preppers said it.


----------



## JoKing (Mar 11, 2012)

Emerald said:


> The big fella who just had all his guns and ammo taken from him that was on doomsday preppers said it.


Ahhhh. Thanks.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Speaking of the Nat Geo show, I watched the "Doomsday Bunkers" show tonight, dont know if it was a rerun....dont follow it that closely.

But, anyhue, The bunker that they made for the Woman in New Your, they just sold her a microwave oven. The air filter that is meant to filter the radioactive particles from the air, well the filter was inside the bunker.

I have had some formal training in matters such as Radiation effects and Fallout. I received my formal training in the Army(Army's NBC School/Nuclear Biological Chemical) and served as the NBC NCO in more than one unit I was assigned to.

That ventilation system well may have made the air safe to breath but everything filtered out would wind up in that inside filter and would only multiply the hazard 

They need to go back to the drawing board on that one.


----------



## JoKing (Mar 11, 2012)

Davarm said:


> That ventilation system well may have made the air safe to breath but everything filtered out would wind up in that inside filter and would only multiply the hazard


It's been a while since my last CBR training. Those filters only work on alpha and beta particles, which are only dangerous with skin contact and inhalation, right? I didn't see the show, but maybe they had a way to dispose of the dirty filters and didn't show it. All I can think is that they determined it safer to change it inside. I don't care how safe you make it. With a group, I would have more of a warm fuzzy if one of us suited up and went out to change it.

Then again, maybe the risk is higher with it being outside because of sabotage or it getting clogged.

I don't remember learning anything about cleaning the air. Our focus was on how to work in the dirty air and decontaminate everything after the all clear. 
Oh no, I'm nuking this, aren't I?


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Ive seen bits and pieces of that show, and some of those plans dont seem too well thought out. The one plastic cache thing got flooded because (not the makers fault?) was buried with the vent placed on the uphill side acting as a drain for the slope. Bravo!
And one nice bunker with the spike things for defense in the doorway that had gas vents for shooting flames into the entrance stairwell. That doesnt seem too safe...
With no way of escape through a back door if things go bad, its seems too easy to be buried alive, especially since youve fried one of the baddies on your front stoop.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I also watched 1, 2 and 3 last weekend. I believe they all had, at least the larger metal ones, a second way out. It was just a door that I think they would have to dig out of but they did mention that there was an alternative exit.

The flames and spikes was a bit over the top but made for good TV. Just the blast proof door should be enough to discourage invaders. But, if they have found you, an easier way to get you out would be to plug the air vent rather than them trying to get in. I would hide the vent in a fake old tree or something.

I did like the floating sphere for floods/tsunamis but wonder how long the air supply would last. The pyramid was also a good idea and the most realistic solution for temporary shelter that I saw. Not that the bunkers weren’t nice but $50,000 for a small basic to $350,000 for a 1,000 sq ft model, perhaps just a concrete basement would be a better investment. For that kind of money you could build a house and have a concrete fortified basement with all the amenities.


----------



## fondini (Mar 18, 2012)

I was wondering also what would keep you from floating out to sea as the water receded


----------



## JoKing (Mar 11, 2012)

fondini said:


> I was wondering also what would keep you from floating out to sea as the water receded


That's where the hamsters come into play lol.


----------

